# 2-8-0 Spectrum Considation



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Supposedly dcc ready. Has anyone done a decoder install on one? The tender has pick ups on it but l can't get the shell off the loco. The parts diagram doesn't give me a clue.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe this will help.

http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Cont...in 2-8-0/Bachmman_Spectrum_baldwin_2-8-0.html

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The link provided by Don backs up my experience, although I used a Digitrax decoder. It's pretty standard practice to put the decoder in the tender of a steam loco; at least, that's where it is on all 5 of mine.

I did not remove the capacitor as they show in their instructions, but otherwise the install was the same. My speed curve seems fine, from about 2 scale mph to about 60, but I had to bang the starting voltage up considerably using a CV. Perhaps removing the capacitor would fix that, but it's not high on my list of things to do, as the loco runs just fine now..


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I didn't mention N scale. It's totally different than the HO. No light board in the tender so I've got to get the shell off the loco. As a last resort I'll send it back to Bachmann and let them do it. Thats what I mean by supposedly Dcc ready. I think they only isolated the motor.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

All good information. Would have been nice to have up front.


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

The has a link for n scale locks. Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks For your help.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It's also a good idea to put your scale(s) modeled in your profile. It'd be great if everyone did!


----------

